# How Often Do U Spar With A Stick???



## ace (Jan 19, 2003)

When Sparing What Rules if any Do u Follow
What Kind of a Quipment Do U Were.
Do U allow Grappling(Dog Brothers)

And for How Long??????
:jediduel:


----------



## bart (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey,

We follow WEKAF rules for full contact and spar regularly. Averaged out over the year, we spar about once a week, full contact with gear. We do controlled type sparring almost every workout, but for that we don't use gear and it's not for points.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 19, 2003)

We try to spar on a weekly basis.  We use rattan sticks, hockey masks, and some sort of gloves.  All strikes with all limbs are allowed.  Grappling is permitted to a point, since we usually fight on a large concrete slab.

Strikes are controlled and caution is taken with thrusts to the face.  Typically, we have two minute rounds.

Very fun.  Big eye-opener.  Somewhat painful.

Cthulhu
chihuahua brother


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2003)

I "spar" once a week with Manong Ted Buot. We learn in Balintawak to have control with the stick, so we can move at full speed if we have to without hurting each other. He teaches us what to do in scenarios if some "Grabs," which would of course lead to grappling if not handled correctly. Mainly, he teaches us how to keep enough distance with the stick so that we don't get caught in a wrestling match (which is a lot easier to do with a weapon).

In the Modern Arnis Class I teach, grappling tends to happend during Tapi-Tapi related free flow sparing, and I teach Grappling "Methods" in class. It is clear that I myself am a standing fighter primarily, and I would use grappling only in an emergancy, and only to end the fight quickly and consicely. No rolling around and trying to get the submission for me. I will say that due to my Balintawak influence, and the fact that I no longer "grab" the opponents stick to control it, I don't get caught in grappling situations like I used to.

Obviously, the sparring I do isn't really for "competition" matches, but is designed ultimatily for combat only.

 :asian:


----------



## bart (Jan 21, 2003)

> Obviously, the sparring I do isn't really for "competition" matches, but is designed ultimatily for combat only.



I agree with you about this dichotomy. I think it's a good idea to point out that there IS a difference between the two types of sparring. Competition sparring especially with the stick, is a training tool. There are off limits targets, armor, etc. Combat  for personal protection is an anything goes deal. The main difference is that the scenario and mindset changes. 

In our group we do the same. When we spar for competition it is to work on things that can be developed in that environment. When we train for combat, we try to integrate all the skills from different aspects of training, such as sparring, flow drills, etc, into the whole, so that we can do what needs to be done to protect ourselves.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 21, 2003)

When we do train its usually as good as sparring cuz we are hitting each other pretty hard. If not we usually go at each other with padded sticks for a good while. But my teacher can hit you hard enough to feel the inside pole holding it together :asian:


----------



## qizmoduis (Jan 21, 2003)

I have to be honest with you.  The last time I tried to spar with a stick, it just lay there on the floor and wouldn't defend itself.  I still managed to lose, somehow.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *I have to be honest with you.  The last time I tried to spar with a stick, it just lay there on the floor and wouldn't defend itself.  I still managed to lose, somehow. *



LOL............that is the best post I have read ALL day. :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 22, 2003)

I think the question for me would be when was the last day I did not pick up a stick / cane to train and spar with?

Hmmmm, maybe I am just a litting too caught up in this, and should  take a break and give it some thought???

.

.

.


Time is up! I have had enough time! If I sleep with the stick and dream about fights, then the only place I need to add the stick trianing to is at work.  Hmmmm, and the whole engineer suit and tie office environment thing just does not go well with that. I jsut hope they neve discover the electrical conduit piping I have in my cube is really a stick to practice with and not just something the last electrician left behind.  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 24, 2003)

I forgot to give the rules.........No face........other then that, fight till the other falls.


----------



## John J (Jan 31, 2003)

"hand targeting" with gloves and tournament or padded sticks is done almost every class.  

wekaf / competition sparring is done 3-4 days /week and starts 6-8 weeks prior to tournament. we do 3/3min. rounds w/1min.intervals or 3/1min. rounds w/30sec. intervals depending on what are focus is. i.e. counterstriking, conditioning, building combinations, footwork etc...

limited armor is done in 2 ways (at least once a week):

fencing mask and cup ONLY w/padded sticks-leg shots, thrust and punyos allowed. This is where you learn to respect the handshots!
**NO empty-hand strikes, kicks or grappling** 1/5min. round   


wekaf headgear with limited protection and med-weight stick-again leg shots, thrust and punyos allowed.
**NO empty-hand strikes, kicks or grappling**1/5min. round


----------



## Dave Fulton (Jan 31, 2003)

We spar as often as possible though we don't have a set schedule.

We use "hand sparring" ... lacrosse gloves only with the hands/arms being the intended targes.  We also use various intensity levels of sparring, all the way up through full-contact, with gloves and head gear only and no techniques or targets restricted except by common sense and compassion.  In other words, you can hit, thrust, punyo, punch, kick, knee, throw, etc but you keep it friendly and don't take a shot (or pull it if necessary) that you think will seriously injure the other guy/gal.  If you have seen the Dog Brothers (TM), then you have the idea.

Respectfully,

Dave Fulton

Full Contact Martial Arts Assocation


----------

